# (remove please) 1-star reviews on front page



## TheLe (Dec 8, 2005)

I am pretty sure the reviews that JAWS posted for *Unorthodox Rogues* and *Unorthodox Ranged* should be removed.

Just a hunch.

~Le


----------



## the Jester (Dec 8, 2005)

Why?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 8, 2005)

They aren't reviews they violate many of the rules for reviews, and they have been deleted they just haven't disappeared.


----------



## TheLe (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah, and STILL no mention of my covers...

*sigh*

~The Le


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2005)

We're dealing with it.  There's a bug in the system somewhere - they've been "deleted" but are still there!


----------



## TheLe (Dec 8, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> We're dealing with it.  There's a bug in the system somewhere - they've been "deleted" but are still there!




whoohoo! Free press!

/me gets jiggy with it.

~The Le


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 9, 2005)

TheLe said:
			
		

> whoohoo! Free press!




Well, as they say - there is no such thing as bad press!


----------



## Cheiromancer (Dec 9, 2005)

I still haven't seen any of these notorious thele ads.


----------



## TheLe (Dec 9, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I still haven't seen any of these notorious thele ads.




Here you go, I posted them on my hosted ENG site:
http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=261

~Le


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 9, 2005)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Here you go, I posted them on my hosted ENG site:
> http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=261
> 
> ~Le




Are you serious?  _That_ is what so many have gotten their panties in a bunch over?  Ridiculous.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 9, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> panties in a bunch





_Don't give him any ideas for the next banner image . . ._


----------



## Cheiromancer (Dec 9, 2005)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Here you go, I posted them on my hosted ENG site:
> http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=261
> 
> ~Le




Oh no!  A bare shoulder!  And lips!  I've got to go scour my brain!  And go to confession!  And then scour my brain again... 

...sheesh.

I was imagining something much more risqué.


----------



## Henry (Dec 9, 2005)

_"Panties in a Bunch: Gestalt Magic Item Undergarments UNLEASHED!"_

This new d20 supplement from The Le Games examines such awe-inspiring items as 

*-Garters of Cure Light wounds & Bless
-Thongs of the Wicked / Thongs of Exquisite Pain
-Briefs of Plenty & Heroes Feast*

Yes, these Gestalt Artifacts will have your players laughing for hours Craving the mystic power they represent! 

Coming 1st Quarter, 2006!


----------



## Psionicist (Dec 9, 2005)

I vote for *Unorthodox Underpants Gnomes*! It's gnomes, it's D&D, and the resulting banner will be in line with the rest of Unorthodox' products, AND it will most certainly be a hilarious product! Win-win for all!

1. Write book about Underpants Gnomes
2.  ?
3. Profit!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

You could have Unorthodox Orthoclase 

From "Orthoclase" on wikipedia: Cleavage/Fracture Habit: Has perfect cleavage on {001} and good cleavage on {010}. Cleavages intersect at 90°. It can be difficult to see cleavage in thin section due to orthoclase's low relief.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> 2.  ?



That step would naturally be "Threaten the world that you'll release the book unless they pay you not to do it."


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 10, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> _"Panties in a Bunch: Gestalt Magic Item Undergarments UNLEASHED!"_
> 
> This new d20 supplement from The Le Games examines such awe-inspiring items as
> 
> ...




I'll buy it!


----------



## TheLe (Dec 11, 2005)

Actually, I have something like that planned for April Fool's day. Just wait and see.

Anywho, I am a little concerned with the 1 star reviews still located on the front page. Sure, it's free press for me, but since it has not been taken down it will give people "ideas".

I would hate for someone to do this in the future, knowing that Enworld can't remove it.

`Le

In anycase, here's a little something I plan for next Summer:


----------



## the Jester (Dec 12, 2005)

Umm, sex sells and all, but _where is the damn sex??_

On another note, just how many panties does it take to make a 'bunch' anyway?


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 12, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Umm, sex sells and all, but _where is the damn sex??_




Jester, if you can't find sex on the internet, you're hopeless!


----------



## diaglo (Dec 12, 2005)

what have you got for the hirsute gamer?


----------



## TheLe (Dec 12, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Umm, sex sells and all, but _where is the damn sex??_
> 
> On another note, just how many panties does it take to make a 'bunch' anyway?




It's not all about sexual themes you know. Unorthodox Modern Lifeguards is a very real book in the works and will give the Lifeguard the respect it deserves. Maybe I will even throw a _Hasselhoff_ advanced class in there.

My company is all about one thing: having fun. As long as I am having a good time (and not losing money), then it does not matter what a rogue reviewer thinks.

Also in the works and coming sometime late next year:







--The Le Games, we enhance worlds


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 12, 2005)

TheLe said:
			
		

> It's not all about sexual themes you know. Unorthodox Modern Lifeguards is a very real book in the works and will give the Lifeguard the respect it deserves. Maybe I will even throw a _Hasselhoff_ advanced class in there.
> 
> My company is all about one thing: having fun. As long as I am having a good time (and not losing money), then it does not matter what a rogue reviewer thinks.
> 
> ...




I'll buy it just to *burninate* it!  I hate mimes.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 12, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Umm, sex sells and all, but _where is the damn sex??_
> 
> On another note, just how many panties does it take to make a 'bunch' anyway?



You can 'bunch up' just one pair of panites but panty experts say 3 or more is desireable.


----------



## TheLe (Dec 12, 2005)

*new banners*



			
				Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> You can 'bunch up' just one pair of panites but panty experts say 3 or more is desireable.




By the way, I have decided to do away with the sexy-themed banners for a bit. You can find the new banners here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=159627

Don't worry, this is only temporary. I fully plan on bringing the sexy banners back... mostly out of sheer spite.

I think people will still talk about the new banners though... I like to be a little Unorthodox...

~The Le


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 14, 2005)

TheLe said:
			
		

> It's not all about sexual themes you know. Unorthodox Modern Lifeguards is a very real book in the works and will give the Lifeguard the respect it deserves. Maybe I will even throw a _Hasselhoff_ advanced class in there.




Hasselhoff is a hack. Honor the real lifeguard hero, Notch Johnson, the Son of the Beach!


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 14, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> You can 'bunch up' just one pair of panites but panty experts say 3 or more is desireable.



Why would you want to take off three pairs of panties?


----------

